# winterpeg!!!!



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

hey all you folks in internet land! anyone liveing in winnipeg MB right now? i'm hitching there at the end of the month from victoria BC. lived there last winter so i'm going to stay at my old house untill i can find a place. So.....
Anyone looking for a room mate or three(two friends from vic might also be going that way to settle)? or does anyone just wanna come hang out when i get there?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 8, 2009)

when you get there...out east, I'll visit, on my way through...keep us up to date!


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 9, 2009)

i noticed no one in winnipeg uses STP at least none of my friends there. i'll have to recruit them i guess.


----------



## lissa+bella (Jan 10, 2009)

aw man i just came from there! DONT GO! for the sake of anything why would you go there? the place has gone to hell.


----------



## Umbraperagro (Jan 10, 2009)

Hell fuck »NO!!!! fuck winnipeg! fuck that speedbump frozen hell!!!! ever had your eyes try and freeze shut on you catching out? Fuck it! Prairie pride is blind and dumb... 
No more!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm from the states and it's kinda neat to see Canadians discussing an area up there. I'm curious about this post and would hope u'd answer a question concerning it. 

Do ya'll dislike winterpeg as it's just a lame, cop infested asshole people town or is it more because it's hard to catch out? Also, if any of u have the time i'd LOVE a crash course on Canada as I've only been to Vancouver and that was to see a girl (yup, a bit of homeguarding, i feel so ashamed!), Anyway, thanx..........


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 11, 2009)

It's the one of the biggest train yarded cities, with the biggest yards in the country! Not hard to catch out of. Just a hell hole.
Osbourne village is the only area i like. Called winterpeg, Manasnowba for good reason.


----------



## kai (Jan 11, 2009)

the cops I've always found to be very passive if you're white(good ol' prairie racism) but I imagine they are horrible to the natives. Fucking cold you know the point where fahrenheit meets centigrade -40, well it's colder then that there sometimes. It's easy to catch out, there's good dumpsters in the osbourne village and other then that I hear there is cool kids there it's too bad they live in winnipeg because I'm usually only there long enough to dumpster enough food to get me to the next big city and a hop out.

It's got a reputation for being a bit of a hellhole, some people will agree, some won't.


----------



## syphilust (Jan 12, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> i noticed no one in winnipeg uses STP at least none of my friends there. i'll have to recruit them i guess.



*cough*

we can build an igloo on the riverbank and pretend to live there! and wage snowball wars on yuppies and kids whose throwing arms are deceptively accurate!


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 13, 2009)

syphilust said:


> *cough*
> 
> we can build an igloo on the riverbank and pretend to live there! and wage snowball wars on yuppies and kids whose throwing arms are deceptively accurate!



SWEET i'm down. also winnipeg is not a hell hole! it's cold and snowy but so is over 3/4 of canada. ya the cops treat ya alright for the winter but when summer hits they are just as bad as any big city OH YA and that's only if your white. if your native watch your back cuz the cops just randomly shoot native folks if your in the wrong neighborhood at night. AND winnipeg is probably the easyest place to hop out of other than jasper i'd reckon.
good folks, cheap beer, cheap rent, alright bumming, good/cheap samosas, lots of weird places to sleep. 
stop hatein on the peg so much everyone.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 13, 2009)

A winnipeg story here, http://squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?p=31363#post31363


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for shareing the story.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll vote for the fuck Winnipeg anyday! I hate most of the larger cities in the prairies. I spent a long time in the peg sleeping along side the assiniboine river in the dead of winter while working with the Laborer Ready every day. Its a dirty shit hole of a city period! and unless only visiting as a tourist for a day there is nothing I could say nice about it or "most" people in it.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 10, 2009)

Winnipers!!! are any of you out there other than syphilis(found out she's my old room mate)
lets hangout folks!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 10, 2009)

ugh. not into snow. no matter how hard i try to enjoy it i just fucking hate it....


----------



## stove (Feb 10, 2009)

Try snowboarding. Or "Strapping a plank to your feet and falling down a mountain," as the south american imports call it here. It's fun, painful, and you get to go fast.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, ive had the option of going but i didnt want to pay $80 for a day of face planting and getting snow curiously melting in my ass crack.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Great placing for hopping out of, the yards are vast, numerous, and go in many directions. I am actually from Steinbach, but moving to Winnipeg when I return from my current excursion.


----------

